# removing rotten rubber from old rims



## Shannonc (Oct 16, 2014)

Any tips for a newbie trying to get the crusty bits of old tires and tubes off a rim? Had to cut the tire off and it was a shame. Hurts me to do so but I had if I ever want to ride this bike. It had a U.S. Royal Master Centipede Grip on the front but it was toast. The back tire is so far gone you can't even read a name. It looks like soup boiling over in places. Any help figuring out an easier way to get the old stuff off would be appreciated. Right now I am just chipping away at it with a small chisel but thought one of you pros would have a better way.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 16, 2014)

I like a heat gun and a putty knife for this. After the rubber pieces are gone, if you have gunk/residue, I use some acetone on that.


----------



## Shannonc (Oct 17, 2014)

*thanks*

makes total sense to use the heat gun, thank you.


----------



## catfish (Feb 14, 2015)

a little heat will do the trick.


----------



## Duck (Feb 14, 2015)

Last time I dealt with that, I didn't want to spend the time required to pick the rim clean, so I soaked it with WD-40 and walked away from it for a day or two. Came off easily, when I got back to it.


----------



## morton (Feb 15, 2015)

Duck said:


> Last time I dealt with that, I didn't want to spend the time required to pick the rim clean, so I soaked it with WD-40 and walked away from it for a day or two. Came off easily, when I got back to it.




Did you put the wheel in some kind of tank or just spray the WD-40?  Reason I ask is if you soaked it in a tank, that must have taken a lot of WD-40!
I have come across many wheels with tires melted onto the rim and it sure has been a pain to remove all the solidified rubber.


----------



## Duck (Feb 15, 2015)

Just doused it with a good thorough spray, and then put it in a trash bag so I wouldn't have to clean the floor afterwards .


----------



## catfish (Feb 15, 2015)

Duck said:


> Just doused it with a good thorough spray, and then put it in a trash bag so I wouldn't have to clean the floor afterwards .




That is a good idea.


----------



## morton (Feb 16, 2015)

*Thanks for the info*



Duck said:


> Just doused it with a good thorough spray, and then put it in a trash bag so I wouldn't have to clean the floor afterwards .




I'll give a try next time.


----------

